# Downtown Dog Fair in Fredericksburg VA



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

There will be a Downtown Dog Fair on October 6th. It should be a whole lotta fun. Here is a link to the map where we will meet. https://maps.google.com/maps?q=745+Sophia+Street,+Fredericksburg,+VA I will be arriving there at 12:00 noon. I hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Judi said:


> Thanks for the info.


I will be at the entrance of the fair around 12:00 noon, if you care to join us.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry that I missed it.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Judi said:


> I'm sorry that I missed it.


Aww shucks! That's okay! I hope we can meet at an another event soon.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> Aww shucks! That's okay! I hope we can meet at an another event soon.


That would be nice.
Do you belong to GRREAT?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

No I don't, but I know of them. I would like to become a member of the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club, which is affiliated with GRREAT, but will need to attend a function first. Problem is, most of their functions are in Maryland. The next event I might be able to attend if not the Christmas Party would be the sweepstakes in April. Is GRREAT having a fundraiser festival anytime soon?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

MercyMom said:


> No I don't, but I know of them. I would like to become a member of the Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club, which is affiliated with GRREAT, but will need to attend a function first. Problem is, most of their functions are in Maryland. The next event I might be able to attend if not the Christmas Party would be the sweepstakes in April. Is GRREAT having a fundraiser festival anytime soon?


Check their website and click on EVENTS.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I see that GRREAT is having a 3 K walk on October 27th. I am planning on taking a road trip out of town with my family and Mercy that day to meet another Golden person I know. I had already seen this earlier. I can see why we didn't have plans on going. Shucks!


----------

